
Bill Gates is funding new factories for 7 potential coronavirus vaccines - Reedx
https://www.businessinsider.com/bill-gates-factories-7-different-vaccines-to-fight-coronavirus-2020-4
======
Symmetry
The Gates Foundation still has a bit to go before it surpasses the Rockefeller
Foundation (which funded Norman Borlaug) but its working on it. I'm glad to
see someone taking such a forward looking view in this crisis. The people
keeping us alive now and the people hammering away at cures are doing
phenomenal and necessary work but it's also good to have people asking "What
_unusual_ thing would we wish we had done 6 months out" and then doing it.

------
sadfev
All his investments are sensible and can actually help humanity.

Is the only person from Silicon Valley trying to make nuclear happen and
happen cheap.

~~~
RobLach
Microsoft nor Bill are from Silicon Valley.

------
IXxXI
SARS 1st emerged in 2002.

18 years passed without a vaccine.

Was there a recent breakthrough in medical science.

Which now makes a vaccine plausible?

~~~
vrinstan
The greater panic creates bigger revenue this time.

